

AMD FX-8350 is faster than i7 for compilations and costs 30% less - aartur
http://openbenchmarking.org/embed.php?i=1210227-RA-AMDFX835085&sha=96eefe6&p=2

======
pja
125W vs 77W TDP (are these directly comparable between Intel and AMD cpus?)
though.

